
Russia Tells Trump 'Enough Talk,' Time to Team Up in Syria Fight - _ao789
https://www.bloomberg.com/politics/articles/2017-02-28/russia-tells-trump-enough-talk-time-to-team-up-in-syria-fight
======
putsteadywere
Trump: "Sorry, can't" Putin: "Yeah, Obama never would have done it either..."
>.>.> CNN: US ground troops enter Syria today...

